# Issue with Win 7 and IE8



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been running Win 7 beta since its release in January. I also had Windows Live installed since that time but just took it off since it would cause my touchpad to lock up if I utilized it. (Would have to do a system restore to earlier point to get touchpad to work again but that's a whole different issue for another day). After I removed Windows Live, I noticed some odd behavior with IE8 that I can't seem to fix and need some help. The main window of IE8 works fine but whenever I click on something that requires a new window to come up, that window is blank. For example, let's say I click on the the [More] box of Smilies to the right of this thread. A window comes up and should be filled with smilie stuff but the window is blank. See attached screenshot. Any ideas?

P.S. Never mind about a screenshot for right now. To manage attachements requires a window to come up and it's blank. I will try to use another system to post the screen shot of this system's problem.

EDIT: Screenshot is attached in hope it helps explain it.

Thanks


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Known Issue... 

If you check your Task Manager you will find multiple entries for ieexporer... but several of them will have real low bite counts. End any one of them and IE will close and will operate normally for a while and then the behavior will return.

Keepm in Mind that the version of IE8 in the Windows 7 Beta is equal to the IE8 Beta 1. The final IE8 has been released but it will not load into Windows 7.

Windows 7 RC is due mid April and will have the newer version of IE8 and should eliminate the issue.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Larry.

I tried that but did not work. Still have same issue immediately. Any other suggestions?


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm running 7057 on my PC and my laptop now and while I don't use iexplore I haven't noticed any issues with live, have you tried using different drivers for your touchpad?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Click Here


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Click Here


Thanks. Not a big fan of FF. To me, it's just okay. I understand lots of folks like it; I'm just one of those that prefers IE8. Although I downloaded FF to use temporarily until I fix this issue, using it now reminded me of why I'm not a fan. Probably the thing I don't most is the pull down list of sites visited and how it displays stuff. I also don't like how FF handles MS Outlook Web Access, which I use often for office email, etc. I loose functionality with FF versus IE. I prefer how IE8 handles these things. But, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay.. we are going to fix this...

Open the registry editor.

Navigate to HKCU HKeyCurrentUser>Software>Microsoft>Internet Explorer>Main

Right Click on "Main" and select "New" then select " DWord(32bit)Value"

Name the value "TabShutdownDelay"

ignore the quotations and pay attention to the caps

Give it a value of "0"

Restart your PC and see if that doesn't cure the problem.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks again Larry. I followed your directions. When I named it TabShutdownDelay and hit enter, I got a message saying something about the value already existing. I found registry entry with that name. I probably did something wrong. On an off chance it might work, I changed the existing registry entry with that name to 0 (it had a decimal value of 6000). Restarted system. But, didn't fix the problem.



LarryFlowers said:


> Okay.. we are going to fix this...
> 
> Open the registry editor.
> 
> ...


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Did you ever get this fixed, or is it still a problem?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Did you ever get this fixed, or is it still a problem?


Thanks. No go so far. Still an issue. Might have to wait for RC1.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Mine improved, but still not right, still seeking solutions.



Hansen said:


> Thanks. No go so far. Still an issue. Might have to wait for RC1.


----------

